# 40 and older here



## Doomed (Aug 5, 2014)

HRT for life here and loving it. Im on ASF and then came here. I like it, some good reading. Thanks for having this board


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome, Doomed.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome you are the right age alot of us are over 40.


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 5, 2014)

43 here.  Welcome.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 5, 2014)

TouaregV8 said:


> 43 here.  Welcome.



Same here. Welcome Doomed!


----------



## brazey (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Riles (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome, 47 here


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 5, 2014)

46 here. Welcome


----------



## Doomed (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome......


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello welcome to IMF!


----------



## solidassears (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome youngster! 62 here and still lifting what I can...


----------



## Stillgrowing (Aug 6, 2014)

45 hear welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome.
58 here, been in this game for decades.
It's a way of life.
Being in this lifestyle has kept me young or at least many people I work with and train with seem to think.


----------

